# 2013 decided to dress up this year skeleton makeup



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Decided this year since I do up the yard I would do up myself as well. This is my second try at doing this stuff ever so.....










Kind of reminds me of a mix between the new joker and a skeleton. I had some "formal" looking gloves on but not in the pic


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

looks very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a great looking costume. Distinguished Gentleman Skeleton.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look very natty

I see you're a "take the picture in the bathroom mirror" haunter (as we are).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Sharp.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is a great makeup job! The first thing that comes to mind is Skeletal Butler, or Skeletal Gentleman. It would definitely be easy to design a scene where he is completely at home.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Mustang!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You are one fine looking dead man if I may say so myself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, you make quite the dapper skeleton.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the bowler hat does it mystang.


----------

